# Processing times



## jeng2jeng (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my application for PR status under the family sponsorship (my husband is sponsoring me from Canada and I am in the UK) back in September. The CIC online status has noted that they have begun processing our application on the 31st October and medical results have been received. We received an email requesting for FBI clearance since I worked in America for a year which we got done back in November 2014) but were notified from the FBI that they have a processing time of 12-14 weeks. We informed the CIC of this and then we did a follow up call to the FBI in January 2015 to be told that there is a further delay with their system (another 12 weeks!). My husband has yet to receive a sponsor approval letter however do you think they will have put our application on hold until they receive the FBI clearance certificate? 

I also got told by my friend who has been approved for PR status that there is currently a backlog in the London embassy and applications are being held back in Mississauga (which is where our application went) which apparently might have a faster processing time? Is this true?


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

jeng2jeng said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my application for PR status under the family sponsorship (my husband is sponsoring me from Canada and I am in the UK) back in September. The CIC online status has noted that they have begun processing our application on the 31st October and medical results have been received. We received an email requesting for FBI clearance since I worked in America for a year which we got done back in November 2014) but were notified from the FBI that they have a processing time of 12-14 weeks. We informed the CIC of this and then we did a follow up call to the FBI in January 2015 to be told that there is a further delay with their system (another 12 weeks!). My husband has yet to receive a sponsor approval letter however do you think they will have put our application on hold until they receive the FBI clearance certificate?
> 
> I also got told by my friend who has been approved for PR status that there is currently a backlog in the London embassy and applications are being held back in Mississauga (which is where our application went) which apparently might have a faster processing time? Is this true?


You may want to call CIC and inform them of the delay concerning the clearance. I dont think it will be an issue...but i would advise you to call CIC.
Yes, I, too heard that Mississauga office process app. faster :fingerscrossed:

Good Luck


----------

